# Excel password help!!



## slg (May 6, 2005)

"We" have forgotten an excel spreadsheet password at work and need to get it opened.

Does anyone have or can point me in the direction of a program that will unlock it? 

Thanks


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

If you'd asked me 2 months ago I'd have said yes, but a replacement PC means I've lost some old software.

A quick Google came up with this though:

http://www.freewordexcelpassword.com/

I've never tried it, but it also links to other software you could try.

Rogue


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Rogue, will give it a try in the morning. I've left a program running overnight to see if it can be found.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

I tried this before, I'm pretty sure it is 'un-hackable' without decompiling which is a propper programmer job. Sorry for the bad news 

Be interested if you do manage to solve this....


----------



## charlenenicholas (Mar 1, 2016)

Responsible application which can easily recover lost Excel file password and also program provide you best and safe solution for cracking Excel file password. It software superb quality tool for cracking MS Excel password without damaged my most important data from MS Excel file. See at: http://www.mannatsoftware.com/stellar-p ... overy.html


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm. I can foresee a Post-it being stuck on the side of the monitor in future. :lol:

Let us know how you get on with the solutions suggested.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Although this won't help retrieve your forgotten password it s a great application for managing passwords.

https://www.pwsafe.net/


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Do we think they are still searching 9 years after their first post?!  :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ask apple or the FBI


----------

